
GraphQL is the new REST - dan_ahmadi
https://medium.com/apollo-stack/why-graphql-is-the-future-3bec28193807#.u6spd52ox
======
k__
I thought GraphQL was another layer between HTTP/REST-APIs and the client?

~~~
dan_ahmadi
It doesn't have to be! You can use GraphQL directly with your source data.

~~~
k__
Ah nice.

I saw a pitch for GraphQL a few months ago and they sold it to me as query
language layer between my APIs and clients.

